# Three things I learned today.



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I was on an early 27 mile, hilly, road ride.

I learned the following:

1. I'm faster then I give myself credit for.

2. If the ride leader and shop owner decides to do a live podcast during the 12 mile coffee break and you are the oldest rider (by far), you will be featured in the broadcast.

3. If a woman has a stopwatch tattoo on her calf, she will always be faster then you.

REV

PS: I'm glad 70 is the new 50. It gives me something to look forward to in a few weeks.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Rev Bubba said:


> I was on an early 27 mile, hilly, road ride.
> 
> I learned the following:
> 
> ...


Me too, i learned 3 things today.
Well i guess.
Maybe?
These memory quizz are for the young ones. :madman:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Rev Bubba said:


> ... I'm glad 70 is the new 50. ...


Back in the day people were infirmed, decrepit and broken down by 50. Now it takes until 70.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

From what I see, it looks like people aren't slowing down much until their mid eighties. 
I was put to shame skiing this winter by an 85 year old former Austrian racer and I find it pretty easy to ski in the mid fifty MPH range on a normal day. I am much slower in the bumps but I am still skiing bumps. As for the bike, I'm built like a sprinter, not a climber, so I lag on the hills like I did decades ago and catch up on the flats.

Like I said, I'll be 70 pretty soon and feel better now then 20 years ago.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

What I learned is that I will never get tired of chicks with fine butts passing me on trails.

Maybe I ride slow because of that. Not because I am old, with a beat up body, riding an old bike. Maybe I ride slow, just for the view. Yeah - that's the ticket.

The only problem is that those hotties just keep on pedaling. They never stop to allow me to admire them longer.


----------

